# A rare problem



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I installed a 40 gallon Gas Water heater (Bradford/White) today.

After I filled it , I noticed a leak at the relief valve joint.

I took out the relief valve and inserted a 6" nipple and cap to test the joint. 

It was leaking at the weld. I only seen this once before in over 30 years.

A one hour job turned into a 5 hour job including travel time. 

The supply house gave me 3 expansion tanks free for the disruption.

Has anyone else seen this happen?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I installed a 40 gallon Gas Water heater (Bradford/White) today.
> 
> After I filled it , I noticed a leak at the relief valve joint.
> 
> ...


Bradford White???? The USA made tank? With foregin gas valve?? Noooooooo....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had plenty of t&p leaks with Bradford Whites. All on the threads, never on a weld. I wrap the t&p with Blue Monster and dope em with key tite, sometimes I retap the threads too. I tighten the crap out of them too. That stops the leaks


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Will said:


> I've had plenty of t&p leaks with Bradford Whites. All on the threads, never on a weld. I wrap the t&p with Blue Monster and dope em with key tite, *sometimes I retap the threads too*. I tighten the crap out of them too. That stops the leaks


Doing any of that is unacceptable, especially the bold. I've never had to do any of that on A.O Smith heaters. It appears B/W is sloppy, I'll stick with A.O. Smith.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never had a problem with a new BW tank.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I, too have experienced leaks on the threads of the T&P connection on BW, but never on the weld. In our Houston office we have had major issues with their Icon gas regulator failing after 2 years of sitting in a 150° attic 9 months out of the year and not much better the other three. Go figure that a circuit board can't handle extreme heat, humidity and dust from an attic. They finally stopped using them with the tanks we order due to unending warranty calls. They went back to the Honeywell Robert Shaw valve and problem solved.


----------



## Eric3950 (Mar 16, 2012)

I had it happen on a BW direct vent water heater, man what a pain! I also one time opened a BW powervent tank one time and could not thread in the relief, luckily I didn't install the tank yet. The vender asked me try and retap the threads, this was after I had the leak on the direct vent so I said no and went and got a new tank. Since then I have installed a ton without an issues.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Once, while installing a T&P into the tank, the threads apparently were not tapered, so the T&P threaded all the way into the tank due to it never getting tight. That heater had to be returned. Extra time that day with all the extra leg work.

Every time I install a heater, I am leery about the taps on top of the tank.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Never have had that happen on a BW, but I don't really see a lot of them installed. 

Did have a problem with an American I installed recently. Normally I would not use American, but the guy needed it done next day and no way I could get a BW delivered. 

The thread on the cold side was a PITA to get a nipple threaded into. Finally got one to go but was almost certain I would have to get another heater. 

This thread has reminded me of the need in getting a tools to repair threads. :thumbup:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Guess that's the beauty of AO Smith. Nipples already installed in hot and cold and I have never run into a problem with the P&T threads. Only had one go out under warranty and we have been installing them for 8-10 years now. A new supplier tried getting me to go to BW. Really glad I turned him down now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess I'm just lucky.... :laughing:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> I've never had a problem with a new BW tank.


Me too. Knock on wood


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

had the same issue only once with a leak on the weld.replaced entire heater. also had the gas valve to tank connection leak once,found it wasnt tight enough so cranking it around once solved that.i seem to see some little quality control issues with them from time to time also.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

"The supply house gave me 3 expansion tanks free for the disruption."
"Has anyone else seen this happen?"

No. Never. Nothing Ever Free. Nothing.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I, too have experienced leaks on the threads of the T&P connection on BW, but never on the weld. In our Houston office we have had major issues with their Icon gas regulator failing after 2 years of sitting in a 150° attic 9 months out of the year and not much better the other three. Go figure that a circuit board can't handle extreme heat, humidity and dust from an attic. They finally stopped using them with the tanks we order due to unending warranty calls. They went back to the Honeywell Robert Shaw valve and problem solved.


 
the bradfords were all around the best on the market till they went with that crappy icon valve... but I think they have made their glass liner thinner cause they dont last the warranty out.

we are doing a lot of warranty calls on leaking heaters in our town. It appears that *soft water* eats up the bradfords very quickly and they fail in about 5 years...

but we are not seeing this problem with the Rheem water heaters , I dont even remember the last warranty heater we changed out for Rheem...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> the bradfords were all around the best on the market till they went with that crappy icon valve... but I think they have made their glass liner thinner cause they dont last the warranty out.
> 
> we are doing a lot of warranty calls on leaking heaters in our town. It appears that soft water eats up the bradfords very quickly and they fail in about 5 years...
> 
> but we are not seeing this problem with the Rheem water heaters , I dont even remember the last warranty heater we changed out for Rheem...


Interesting theory. Our company put Rheem in for years but switched to BW about 9 years ago. Now our company is the warranty rep for BW for all of Houston and surrounding areas. Even if a competitor puts in a BW and it has a sticker on the tank along with an invoice stating that the installing company will warranty it for 6 years, that company will still tell the customer to call us instead. If you call BW and live near here they will tell you to contact us for any warranty work. It sucked because we made very little money for doing warranty calls. It was worse when you did one for another company's customer. We had to go to less than one year old tanks in brand new houses and do major repairs. 

For tanks over 1 year people had to pay labor rates and weren't happy. It got to be where BW extended all labor warranties to 2 years to cut down on complaints. Most of the ICON issues were in the southern regions from what i heard. 

All this has made me switch back to Rheem. Our company still stocks only BW but luckily our company doesn't care if we use Rheem as long as the price is right. But I'm with you, I think Rheem is better.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

I've never heard of that before the P.R.V must have been over tighten or possibly a poor weld. I guess you just ended up returning the tank for a new one, kind of sucks having to do everything twice that's just frustrating.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

but we are not seeing this problem with the Rheem water heaters , I dont even remember the last warranty heater we changed out for Rheem...[/QUOTE]

We use Rheem a lot. Only problems I've had out of them is with a XR90 after replacing gas valve and blower motor Rheem finally said swap whole thing out. Only 2 years old.


----------

